# Lucid Dreaming > General Lucid Discussion > Lucid Dreaming News >  >  Control Your Dreams With Your iPhone - PSFK

## Dream Guide Team

*Control Your Dreams With Your iPhone**PSFK*What strikes us as most interesting is the addition of frictionless sharing; encouraging users to share their dreams via social media is nice way to get peoples dreams to stick with them throughout the day (ask any *lucid dreamer*!) *...**and more »*

----------

